# william llewellyn's anabolics 9th edition



## awhites1 (Dec 29, 2009)

i swear there was a link somewhere on this site to a free copy to down load this. does anyone know where i can get it


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 30, 2009)

i see it on some UK forum i think
But *william llewellyn's is never happy when he see it.
*


----------



## toothache (Dec 30, 2009)

WFC2010 said:


> i see it on some UK forum i think
> But *william llewellyn's is never happy when he see it.
> *



hahaha....yea william hates that.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 30, 2009)

maybe someone can PM me...


----------



## MtR (Dec 30, 2009)

It's still linked here.

Anything Goes - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum

Look at the top of the page in the "sticky" section.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 30, 2009)

AWESOME ASS MIKE!! thats what im gonna start calling you


----------



## MtR (Dec 30, 2009)

awhites1 said:


> AWESOME ASS MIKE!! thats what im gonna start calling you


 

My girl thinks I have an awesome ass too, babe, is that you?  lol.  



That PDF saved me about 60 bucks or so, mad props to this forum for having it.  Sucks for Bill though lol.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 30, 2009)

On page 112 is has a section titled: The "worst" Products
to sum it up basically deca was found (*mind you this is a couple of years old and some of these labs aren't around anymore) to be the worst of all counterfeit roids b/c its harder to make and therefore most UG labs will instead just add a low dose of test to substitute for it hoping the user will not recognize the signs. It added that it will have a similar effect. My question is since its not answered in the book:
*How would you be able to tell from taking deca what the difference is compared to Test in terms of the effects it would have on a user of this product?*


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 31, 2009)

bump* see question above


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2010)

Stealing is wrong


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

this books from Bill are best. i love it


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 4, 2010)

NOBODY STEAL THE BOOK!!!!-----
On page 112 is has a section titled: The "worst" Products
to sum it up basically deca was found (*mind you this is a couple of years old and some of these labs aren't around anymore) to be the worst of all counterfeit roids b/c its harder to make and therefore most UG labs will instead just add a low dose of test to substitute for it hoping the user will not recognize the signs. It added that it will have a similar effect. *My question is since its not answered in the book*:
*How would you be able to tell from taking deca what the difference is compared to Test in terms of the effects it would have on a user of this product?*


----------

